# Wichtig: Request Erfüllung



## Rolli (16 Okt. 2022)

Wenn euer Request erfüllt wurde, dann markiert bitte die entsprechende Antwort als Lösung. Diese wird dann demjenigen im Konto gutgeschrieben. Den Button dazu findet ihr auf der rechten Seite: der Haken im Kreis.

MfG Rolli


----------

